# Omega Cal 1861



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What's the difference between the Cal 861 and Cal 1861 used in Speedmaster Pro's?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Jot

The 1861 is rhodium plated.

Look here.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice link Si

Nice to see you around


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks JoT - I am around but have bought no new watches of late so haven't posted much. Hopefully this will change.

Chuck Maddox' site has a mass of useful info on Seamasters, Speedmasters, Heuer, and lots more.

BTW I didn't realise the 1861 had 18 jewels rather than 17... or does he just mean the display back version?

Si

edit: it is a little difficult to navigate anywhere from that page so here is the best starting point.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I swaped my Railmaster for a Speedmaster Pro ... I thought it was 861 till I looked at the paperwork and its an 1861









I can't make my mind up ... sometimes I think it looks great and sometimes I think it looks like an old man's watch (even older than me







)

It's growing on me


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi

I think it is a timeless design that could easily pass as a contemporary one! I am biased though...

It can look a little more like an old boy's watch if on a strap rather than a bracelet.

Hang on to it.

I'd like to get an older one sometime, a cal 321, though not the very early flat-shouldered case design.

Also sometimes I think they look better on an older bracelet - the modern one overpowers the watch a bit I think, althouth it is a great bracelet in itself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Si said:


> BTW I didn't realise the 1861 had 18 jewels rather than 17... or does he just mean the display back version?
> 
> Si


The 1861's all have 18 jewels and Rhodium plating.

The display back versions are cal. 1863 with the metal brake part.


----------

